# Will i be shunned for my Square stern Canoe?



## BigSkyDave (Oct 18, 2011)

I used to fish lake michigan for aalmon from an Old Town with outrigger stabilizers and an electric motor. 

Only scary time was once when fog noved in an I couldn;t see shore.

I also have a rowing rig for my current square ender.,


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't worry you won't be the ugly duck here. If it's a small boat then it's a micro skiff. We're such an advanced forum that we even have a section for large boats. We don't discriminate because of size... ;D ;D ;D. No matter how big or small you think your boat is, it's still a microskiff.

Welcome aboard

Check out www.customgheenoe.com. They have a good site as well. I look at both.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

looks tippy 
welcome...


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy your ride!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is another great resource 

check out the weather tab 


http://www.jaxkayakfishing.com/phpBB/


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys. I don't even think of it's a canoe anymore since it always has the motors on it. It's just skinnywater boat to me. And does its job dang well for a very cheap rig.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm no microskiff historian but I think the canoe is what kicked off the whole "microskiff" movement.

Speaking of canoe based micros, have you seen the Snooker? It's from an older post here of a guy who made some really cool modifications of his canoe. Behold:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1310931416

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1199391255

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1210001780



http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1310931416


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

Wow that is a really cool canoe/skiff. Although I see myself just buying a gheenoe or another micro before I go to hacking on my canoe. I love the set up though. I'm thinking a piling platform just above the gunnels and a grab bar attached to the center seat will be the extent of my mods. I like everything to be quickly removable so I can throw it on the truck top for those hard to get to holes on the river.

I am starting to consider a blue camo paint job for the hull though.


----------



## BRUCE_G (Aug 3, 2011)

Sweet set up. I fish out of an american eagle canoe. Its the flats package so it has the front and rear platform. I usually just stand on the center seat. Its rated for 5 but I already had a 6 hp merc 2 stroke. Its too heavy and the shaft is 17 inches. A 3.5 does fine but its not as fast as id like. Still trying to find the most practical hp for it. I like the grab bar idea but I think it would just get in the way. Good luck with the mods. Ill try to post a few pictures.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome, nothing wrong with a square stern canoe. I have a plastic coleman scanoe and it gets me super shallow and I can load it and unload by myself. Poling it isnt bad and standing isnt a problem. The mods will make it pretty neat too


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome!

I know that hull better than most.


----------

